# Regarding Mountain Goats...



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

From Jennifer Ramsey - MT FWP Veterinarian.


"Hi Doug â€“ There doesnâ€™t seem to be much at all in the literature documenting mountain goat disease or dieoff linked to association with domestic sheep or goats. I know of one mountain goat that died of pneumonia in an area where there was a bighorn sheep outbreak, but donâ€™t know if they confirmed that the goat died of the same type of pneumonia as the bighorn, and also donâ€™t know if there was any confirmed link to domestics. Could be that its just not real common because of the behavior of the animals (maybe the goats maintain relatively good separation most of the time), or it happens without anybody really knowing it. I think Idaho had a population of mountain goats that wasnâ€™t doing real well, but they hadnâ€™t been able to determine why. Disease like pneumonia would have to be one thought, but there could be many other reasons why the population had declined."



I think in general, the thought is that it is likely possible that mountain goats could pick up pathogens that bhs or domestics carry, but that it doesnâ€™ t seem to be happening widely. If you take pack goats into areas where there are bighorn sheep or mountain goats, its unlikely that there will be a problem if the pack goats are kept from wandering freely where they may actually mingle with wild sheep and goats and have the ability to sniff, lick, sneeze or cough on each other, share mineral licks and things like that.



Jennifer M. Ramsey D.V.M., M.P.V.M.

Wildlife Veterinarian

Montana Fish, Wildlife & Parks

Office: (406) 994-5671

Mobile: (406) 581-3691


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Doug, I have often wondered about that. It is nice Jennifer takes her time to share information like this with us.
IdahoNancy


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

The bighorns and mtn goats don't have anything to worry about from my packgoats. Idaho has so many wolves now that I would never risk the safety of my goats by letting them run free and unsupervised -- or for that matter even leave them tied up in camp while I'm off hunting.

Ken


----------

